# Fiction



## Admin (Oct 30, 2012)

Who is everyone's favorite Author? 

I've said in another thread Hermann Hesse is mine. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hermann_Hesse


----------



## siriuschaos (Oct 31, 2012)

Clive Cusler, Brad Meltzer


----------



## Admin (Nov 1, 2012)

I watch Brad Meltzer's Decoded on History. It's an interesting show.


----------



## Admin (Jan 10, 2013)

Any of the new folks want to weigh in? I'm looking for a new book.


----------



## DFBonnett (May 21, 2013)

Ayn Rand. If you haven't read "Atlas Shrugged" you should, especially considering the situation we have now in government at all levels. It seems less like fiction with each passing day.


----------



## oldognewtrick (May 21, 2013)

DFBonnett said:


> Ayn Rand. If you haven't read "Atlas Shrugged" you should, *especially considering the situation we have now in government at all levels*. It seems less like fiction with each passing day.



This is not fiction, they are horror stories...


----------



## Admin (May 22, 2013)

DFBonnett said:


> Ayn Rand. If you haven't read "Atlas Shrugged" you should, especially considering the situation we have now in government at all levels. It seems less like fiction with each passing day.



I've tried to read it a couple of times. It's to dry for me. I will try again. My friend wants to debate it with me and I keep saying I'll get around to it, then I don't.


----------



## nealtw (May 22, 2013)

Austin said:


> I've tried to read it a couple of times. It's to dry for me. I will try again. My friend wants to debate it with me and I keep saying I'll get around to it, then I don't.


I tried that, nobody debates it. They either think that it's the new world order and your stupid or they think it trash and your stupid, there,s no descussion unless you just agree with the guy talking.


----------



## Admin (May 23, 2013)

I would say that's true about most political and religious stand points. 

I don't discuss it things like that in mixed company. I prefer to stay friends with people.


----------



## nealtw (May 23, 2013)

A freind lent me the book, some guy at the mall saw it in my car and started on me, when I got home the guy next door saw the book in my hand and he started in in me from the other side. I gave the book back and never read it.


----------



## Admin (May 23, 2013)

Smart man.


----------



## Frank0 (May 24, 2013)

&#8220;Muoth was right. On growing old, one becomes more contented than in one's youth, which I will not therefore revile, for in all my dreams I hear my youth like a wonderful song which now sounds more harmonious than it did in reality, and even sweeter&#8221;

Hesse


----------



## Admin (May 24, 2013)

The fish gets bigger the older I get. Being human is pretty awesome.


----------



## Admin (Jun 3, 2013)

What are you guys reading now?


----------



## nealtw (Jun 3, 2013)

Austin said:


> What are you guys reading now?


 
Was that a trick question, I had to be reading your question.


----------



## inspectorD (Jun 3, 2013)

How to cut bait and like it...

Actually just started A brief history of American empire by Zinn....starts out in the old days.......but seams to resonate today.


----------



## Frank0 (Jun 4, 2013)

No Way Down 
life and death on K2 (non-fiction)

High altitude mountaineers, while their feats are impressive, also remind me of junkies mesmerized by the craving for the next great fix. Quite a few push their luck until it evaporates and they pay the price.


----------



## Admin (Jun 4, 2013)

I'll see if I can find those two at the library.


----------



## Frank0 (Jun 5, 2013)

The K2 book is decent, but a better book on mountaineering disaster is "Into Thin Air" by Jon Krakauer. It covers the 1996 Everest fiasco.


----------



## Admin (Jun 5, 2013)

I didn't even know there was a fiasco. I'm not big on mountaineering, I'm more of a flat lander.


----------



## Admin (Sep 12, 2013)

What's everyone reading now? I'm finishing up my latest and I need a new fiction book.


----------



## TrevorS (Sep 13, 2013)

I'd have to say Hemmingway.


----------



## Admin (Sep 13, 2013)

I read a lot of Hemingway when I was a kid. Green Hills of Africa made me look at Africa differently.


----------



## Admin (Oct 23, 2013)

What are you guys reading now?


----------

